# Spongy Needs Some Relaxation



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

I was talking to him tonight. Some good news as far as his wife. She is very stable, but there is still some pressure on her brain causing some cognitive issues. Beyond that I won't say too much just to respect his privacy.  But I will say that he is exhausted as  you can very well imagine.  I told him UGBB would like to buy him a massage to help him chill. I'm sure sitting in some chair in a hospital room hasn't been good for him anyway. He declined and said we have done enough but I told him to can it and I'm in charge round these parts...

Throw a few bucks at him through his paypal and I'll make sure he books the appointment...

heliosnutrition@gmail.com is his paypal account.


Thanks guys


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 26, 2014)

You got it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2014)

Rub and tug is more like it.  

I'll be contributing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2014)

I've used PayPal like 2 times in the past ten years. How do i donate to his account?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've used PayPal like 2 times in the past ten years. How do i donate to his account?



log in to your account and send money using the email address I provided.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Done, you know,  he also needs a few cocktails on the rocks after his massage, right.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2014)

OK thanks pob.


----------



## Azog (Mar 26, 2014)

Aye Captain POB!

Spongy, don't think any of us have forgotten about you. I know you are your wife are in my thoughts daily.


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

sent what i could


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Will be a pleasure!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2014)

Doing this now. Sponge needs a 'Happy Ending'


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm unable to use paypal to send funds without the Mrs. breaking my chops. Is anyone willing to let me send them monies, via GD or CIM, then send that money to spongy for me?? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

Patriot1405 said:


> Hey guys, I'm unable to use paypal to send funds without the Mrs. breaking my chops. Is anyone willing to let me send them monies, via GD or CIM, then send that money to spongy for me?? Any help would be appreciated!!



Consider buying a prepaid visa card. They're also really great for "free trials" heh


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 26, 2014)

Done

Stay strong Spongy


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 26, 2014)

Got ya! I hope all is well spongy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2014)

Bump 10 characters


----------



## Azog (Mar 27, 2014)

I totally spaced the other day....$ sent just now. 

Spongy, get some damn R&R. I know you won't want to, but you NEED it brother!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2014)

Take care of yourself, Spongy. You have too!


----------

